# Mid-Atlantic Motorcycle Herf?



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Proposed: Cigars, gorillas and motorcycles all gathering and taking a ride between smokes?

Venue: more or less between Richmond, VA and Asheville, NC.

Specifics: to be determined according to participant interest.

Suggested: late spring/early summer weekend ride on. or in vicinity of, the Blue Ridge Parkway.

Optional: Tail of the Dragon for those who never have.

Interested? Advise here:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

OK. 
Fine. 

I'm used to riding alone.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds like an interesting HERF to be sure. I'm relocating this summer, so depending on dates I might be able to make it.

Throw in some coffee and I'll try even harder!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

OK. Coffee & Cigar Motorcycle Herf. 

Anything to avoid riding alone for another year.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Geez, sometimes I ride just to BE alone.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Geez, sometimes I ride just to BE alone.


It's different for me. Cause a few chain reaction motorcycle pile-ups and it's like you have leprosy or something.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

WIsh I could join ya but I am bike-less right now. Dont let the "Dragon" bite you!!! :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> WIsh I could join ya but I am bike-less right now. Dont let the "Dragon" bite you!!! :tu


Dragon is strictly optional. We don't want to frighten the children.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Dragon is strictly optional. We don't want to frighten the children.


It definitely isn't for the faint of heart or the novice rider. Knock on wood it has never bitten me but I have seen it bite plenty. Taming the dragon can be tough if you push it.
















The TREE OF SHAME!!!! 

http://www.angelfire.com/ok4/kasper/tree2.html

This is real scary!!!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

That last one was nuts. I imagine riding a bike on that is a good workout, but that rig would wear me out! How many times did he cross the center line? Damn lucky no one was coming the other way any of the times.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Id love to do this. bit to far away though.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> Id love to do this. bit to far away though.


You can lend me your bike and I'll go 

(don't take me up on that offer, for my own safety :r )

Sounds like fun guys, wish I had one


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I have seen guys travel half way across the US to ride the Dragon. 318 curves in 11 miles. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This vid/still collection offers the flavor of the neighborhood. This isn't the best road in the world for a Goldwing but the sounds and scenery are teriffic and it's fun to do it once.






There are several other NC/TN roads - less publicized - that offer harder switchbacks, less traffic and equal quality scenery.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Wish I could make this one but dang it's a long ride from California. :r

Have fun guys! :tu


----------

